# right timing for BD



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I normally ovulate on day 15 get a +opk on day 14. but this cycle i took Maca and it seems to have delayed my ovulation. I stop taking Maca on day 14 and it seems like ovulation is going to happen 

i got a +opk on day 17 the line wasn't really dark but it seems the LH surge has started. on day 17 me and my husband did the BD, took a test today day 18 , line is getting darker I expect ovulation will be day 19 or day 20.  my husband works long hours and I want him to have a rest. i want to know do you think sperm from day 17 will still be alive today on day 18 and day 19? I'm planing to do BD on day 19 and day 20  

this is making me so crazy    i just  this time I can get  BFP and not end in a miscarriage.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

When sperm are inside a woman's body, they can live for up to 5 days. If you're a man and you have sex even a few days before your partner ovulates, there's chance she may get pregnant.google answer your in a similar position to me im also 38 have a high fsh and trying for a second child,not easy to get timing right,ive been going off computer (ovulation)estimates,egg white cervical mucus and the ovulation tests ( they all point to around the same time but then Ive just started charting my temperature last month and that says I ovulated later but three other factors were pointing to earlier


----------



## mamaebi (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi hopeful01,

thanks for replying now I'm on 2 weeks wait  

God bless x


----------

